# Coral Noobie



## matt_bet (Dec 6, 2006)

hi,
My brother wants me to start doing a coral tank and basically i have no idea what to do to keep them alive and healthy.

can anyone give me a run down in detail on everything from:
- lighting
- chemicals that need to be added
- beginnger corals or really good corals
- can i keep many fish with them?
- circulation of water
- temperature
- do i need live rock?
- etc

it would be in a 150 gallon aquarium that is already established with plenty of fish, and want to know if it will be worth while.

matt


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well everthing depends on what kind of corals you plan on keeping. do you have any ideas yet?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well a good begginer coral is the Mushroom coral. I think the button polyps are pretty hardy too.


Corals and invertebrate to stay away from

Anemone (these are hard to take care of and many die, unless you are ready and have strong lighting, then stay away from these)
I think sps corals are no good, they are pretty fragile


----------



## matt_bet (Dec 6, 2006)

i have no idea what kinds of coral to keep, i would like to know what kinds would be easiest to keep.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

the easiest are soft corals, like leathers, polyps and such.


----------

